# Making a big decission



## Threedee (Sep 23, 2011)

My husband has been offered a job in Toronto and has to fly out there to meet the team and make his final decision. But before we do that I would love to have a better understanding of Toronto and what it can offer my family. We have 3 girls aged 11, 8 & 5. I would love to hear about what the schooling is like and after school activities. If anyone can offer any advice that would be great thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Threedee said:


> My husband has been offered a job in Toronto and has to fly out there to meet the team and make his final decision. But before we do that I would love to have a better understanding of Toronto and what it can offer my family. We have 3 girls aged 11, 8 & 5. I would love to hear about what the schooling is like and after school activities. If anyone can offer any advice that would be great thanks.


Schooling in Canada/Ontario/Toronto is regarded as being of a high level in the so-called civilized world. Most posts by Expats state their children settle in quickly and enjoy their schools. There is a Catholic school system for those that prefer such an education. For the most part uniforms are not required here except in the Catholic system.
As far as other activities there is nothing the kids can do elsewhere that's not available here.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Like most places, the school your children attend is determined by the area you live in, unless you choose to pay for a private school or have a compelling argument for a child to attend a school out of cachement. You should take your time, do your research and choose wisely when it comes to where to live... Schools in Toronto proper are mediocre at best (apart from schools in two very expensive areas). To get getter schools, someone may have to have a longer commute in order to live in an area that has schools you want.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And living in Toronto and raising 3 children requires a more than 'average' income.


----------



## lifeintoronto (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am quite pleased with the schools here. Certainly, there are good schools and bad schools, but there are no very ad schools, at least I did not here. You should concentrate on choosing a good Toronto neighborhood - some are better than others, for a reason, including great schools nearby. I do not want to promote any schools, but my son went to the Pleasant PS last year, and I was pleased with it, although people say its not the best. They had after school activities for 1 hour every day last year, but this year they have none. So that all depends. However, there are plenty of community centres here that have lots of activities during the school year, usually no activities in summer, instead they arrange summer camps for school age children. And yes, with 3 kids you will most likely need to work, unless your husband's salary is over 60-70 K. But for a family of 5, at least 100 K a year would be comfortable. Let me know if you have any more questions, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeintoronto said:


> [T]here are no very *b*ad schools, at least I did not here.


Ummm... There are some VERY bad schools in Toronto.


----------



## lifeintoronto (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for the typo! my B letter got stuck! Perhaps there are bad schools,but in Bad regions. I mean that its more important to think of finding a good neighborhood, then the school will be good, most likely.


----------



## Threedee (Sep 23, 2011)

lifeintoronto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am quite pleased with the schools here. Certainly, there are good schools and bad schools, but there are no very ad schools, at least I did not here. You should concentrate on choosing a good Toronto neighborhood - some are better than others, for a reason, including great schools nearby. I do not want to promote any schools, but my son went to the Pleasant PS last year, and I was pleased with it, although people say its not the best. They had after school activities for 1 hour every day last year, but this year they have none. So that all depends. However, there are plenty of community centres here that have lots of activities during the school year, usually no activities in summer, instead they arrange summer camps for school age children. And yes, with 3 kids you will most likely need to work, unless your husband's salary is over 60-70 K. But for a family of 5, at least 100 K a year would be comfortable. Let me know if you have any more questions, I'll be happy to help.


Thank you for all your advice, I'm sure there will be plenty more needed. We are just waiting for my OH to fly over for his final meeting before we really start to panic.


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

When looking for a home and good schools, check out the subburbs mainly Oakville and Burlington, lots of ex pats, beautiful neighbourhoods and very good schools


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree. ;-)


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Ummm... There are some VERY bad schools in Toronto.


FFS, there are BAD SCHOOLS everywhere, in every country and in every city. Please recognize this fact and stop trashing a particular city. How narrow minded are you?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Krogl said:


> FFS, there are BAD SCHOOLS everywhere, in every country and in every city. Please recognize this fact and stop trashing a particular city. How narrow minded are you?


I am born, raised and live in Toronto. It's not trashing if it's the truth.


----------



## AnnaWatson (Oct 1, 2011)

there is good and bad every where, I have many friends that went to school in Toronto and all speak highly of thier education and the schools they went to. For sure there are schools to avoid but a little research will make to weed out the bad schools


----------

